# بكالوريوس هندسه اتصالات .....ماستر ؟؟؟؟ محتار ساعدوني ياكباتن



## Who i am (18 أغسطس 2009)

انا معي بكالرويوس هندسة اتصالات والكترونيات
وافكر اني ادرس ماستر ان شاء الله
ووربي يكتب فيه اللي فيه الخير قولوا امين
ابيا عرف وش افضل تخصص برايكم
انا بالنسبة لي افضل التخصصات المتعلقه باداراة الاعمال
يعني غير الهندسه 
يعني ودي ادس
تسويق او ماليه او محاسبة
ابي تنصحوني
بليز ماتبخلون علي ربي يبلغكم رمضان ويوسع رزقكم ويدخلك الفردوس الاعلى
واستسفار اخير بالنسبة ل ادارة المشاريع تابعه لاي تخصص


----------



## مجنون ليبيا (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :

ماشاء الله أهنيك على حصولك بكالوريوس في هذا المجال ، وأهنيك على سؤالك في أختيار المجال والتخصص .

أخي الكريم اقرأ الملفات الموجودة بالمرفقات جيداً ، وبإذن الله ستساعدك كثيراً فيما تريد .


ادعوا الله تعالى أن يوفقني وإياك في العلم والعمل النافع في سبيل الله تعالى


----------



## Who i am (19 أغسطس 2009)

استاذي :مجنون ليبيا
المرفقات التي قدمتها لي اكثرمن رائعه 
وستخدمني ليس فقط الان بل طوال حياتي
لكن اود ان استفسر عن افضل التخصصا من حيث سوق العمل


----------



## أسد القدس (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ,, وبعد 
أنا من رأيي الشخصي تكملي ماجستير في الاتصالات لانه تخصص هذا العصر ولانك حاصله على بكالوريس في هذا التخصص ,, آمل أن أوفق في هذا الطرح


----------



## alcatel40 (23 أغسطس 2009)

*حول اكمل الدراسه*

السلام عليكم ,, عزيزي 
أنا من رأيي الشخصي تكملي ماجستير في الاتصالات وبذات في مجال IP لانه تخصص هذا العصر , ومستقبل الاتصالات قريبا لانه بصفتي استاذ جامعي في اوربا و اعمل في اكبر شركه اتصالات بي العالم اقدم لك هذه النصيحه و اتمنى لك التوفيق انشاء الله.
اخوكم
alcatel40


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (25 أغسطس 2009)

انا اعمل لدى شركة اتصالات . ونصيحتي اذا كنت بدك تكمل ماستر انك تكمل في نفس مجالك وتخصصك لانو هيك انتا بتطلع السلم الوظيفي بشكل صحيح بالاضافه الى انو كل ما اخذت شهاده عليا بنفس التخصص انتا رح تفوت اي شركة بالعالم من اوسع ابوابها .وانا مع نصيحة اخوي alcatel40 . واذا ما بدك تخصص ماستر IP روح لاي تخصص الو علاقة مباشره بالاتصالات او بتكنولوجيا المعلومات. المهم بنفس المجال 

وانشالله ربنا بيوفقك ، وبيوفقنا في نصحك .


----------



## bareedon (25 أغسطس 2009)

نحن في عصر wireless ولا شئ سواه .... سواء كان تقنية او تطبيقات مصاحبه


----------



## MOoODI (17 ديسمبر 2009)

كمل احسن ماجستير اتصالات طالما معاك بكالريوس هندسة اتصالات وربنا يوفقك


----------

